# Link me some Congo's mama...w/ their stocking times....



## LoveBaby

I'm losing track of all the cool congos and when they stock..so I thought we should get a list of the links and the times in one place. Ya know...to make our hyena prowling that much easier. I don't need a thing, but I'm depressed about losing my stash pics, so thought I do some virtual window shopping to make me feel better!

All times listed are Central Standard Time.

Diaper Congo Monday Noon CST

Universal Mama Monday 9 PM CST

Midday Faire Tuesday Noon CST

HonuGear Wednesdays at 7AM

The Mommy Marketplace Wednesdays

Mom's Boardwalk Wednesday 11 AM CST

Lily Pad Landing Thursday 8 PM CST

The Melting Pot Shops Friday at 10 AM CST

Knitteds&Fitteds Friday 11 AM CST

Seasons Originals Every Friday

Wahmtropolis Grand Opening Oct.2nd! Stocks everyday!

Random Eclipse December 1st at 9:01 CST

Necessitae Stocks on the 15th and the 30th

Natural Waldorf Toys

WahmIsland

Creations Boutique

Painted Rainbow

HyenaCart Stocking Calendar


----------



## ShadowMom

Lily Pad Landing - previews are up Thursday @ 9 a.m. EST, and stocking actually happens at 9 p.m.

Universal Mama - Monday nights @ 10 p.m. EST

I REALLY hope we can make this a sticky!!!


----------



## LoveBaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
Lily Pad Landing - previews are up Thursday @ 9 a.m. EST, and stocking actually happens at 9 p.m.

Universal Mama - Monday nights @ 10 p.m. EST

I REALLY hope we can make this a sticky!!!

That's what I'm hoping, too! I'll keep editing the original post w/ the links and times!


----------



## imgr8ful

i was just thinking about this same thing today :LOL

those are the 4 that i know of - anymore?


----------



## mekat

Mom's Boardwalk -wednesday noon


----------



## imgr8ful

oooh - this one's times are going to change - but i can't wait to see what happens at the first stocking!

random eclipse - sept 22, 5:23pm est


----------



## zexplorers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imgr8ful*
oooh - this one's times are going to change - but i can't wait to see what happens at the first stocking!

random eclipse - sept 22, 5:23pm est


I just saw that too!!!


----------



## threeforme2005

Hehe I was just coming to post the same thing about Random Eclipse!

10 more days....OMG I am so content with my stash and now this! Why oh why!


----------



## LoveBaby

Ooohhh....Random Eclipse...I almost forgot! What kind of loser hyena am I, anyway! :LOL


----------



## fourangels

Quote:


Originally Posted by *threeforme2005*
Hehe I was just coming to post the same thing about Random Eclipse!

10 more days....OMG I am so content with my stash and now this! Why oh why!

I'm content w/ my stash too! Why oh why do they keep tempting us?


----------



## kfranceschi

Knitteds and Fitteds (www.knittedsandfitteds.com) Fridays at 12 noon EST.


----------



## sparklemama

http://www.wahmtropolis.com


----------



## mom2orionplus1

I am so broke. . . Random Eclipse. . Noooo. . .Nooooo. . . sigh. . . .


----------



## knittingmomma

http://www.seasonsoriginals.com stocks every Friday.

Warm wishes,
Tonya


----------



## MommytoWyatt

Thanks,
That is really helpful. I can't keep track of all of them.


----------



## averymybaby

Does Lilypadlanding not preview at all?


----------



## krazy4mykids

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Does Lilypadlanding not preview at all?

They put up the previews at 9 in the morning and stock at 9 the same night.


----------



## hillymum

I haven't shopped here, and am under strict orders to not buy anything until gas prices go down, but this place has some great looking fluff!

Be-Bops Wool Diaper Covers They restock on Friday at 1pm


----------



## hillymum

This is killing me!
Bottom Bumpers
Custom Slot Lottery opens Friday night (no time given) and custom stocking starts on Saturday at 4pm EST


----------



## sparklemama

I don't believe those last two are congos...


----------



## hillymum

Sorry! Would you mind explaining what a congo is to me? Thanks!


----------



## twinluv

I think a congo's a term for a group of different WAHMs who stock together under one group.


----------



## liawbh

THis should really get stickied!


----------



## knittingmomma

http://www.seasonsoriginals.com is going to be having new, limited quantity, stockings by individual artisans every day of the week beginning on Monday.

Warm wishes,
Tonya


----------



## Tijja

The Diaper Congo just opened this week and they preview every Sunday afternoon with items going on sale on Mondays.


----------



## Einley

The Melting Pot Shops

stocks every Friday at 11 a.m. est.


----------



## Einley

Oops! Should have been a link in there

Melting Pot Shops

Hope that works!


----------



## ShadowMom

Bumping so this stays near the top.

Hey J, is there any way you could put these in order of the day of the week? It would be so cool that way!







I'm a PITA I know...


----------



## LoveBaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
Bumping so this stays near the top.

Hey J, is there any way you could put these in order of the day of the week? It would be so cool that way!







I'm a PITA I know...

yikes...you crazy diaper mama's!








j/k'ing! :LOL

I'll do it right now!


----------



## ShadowMom

Hey, you are dealing with hardcore hyenas here! :LOL


----------



## LoveBaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristiMetz*
Hey, you are dealing with hardcore hyenas here! :LOL

ya, I know!! gotta be quick, too, or you might go into a frenzy!! :LOL

it's done...let me know if you see any mistakes!


----------



## Lilangels

FYI Wahmtropolis stocks daily (whenever something is finished lol)







and will be having thier grand opening on Oct 2nd. (I noticed in the OP that it was listed as unknown)


----------



## Got_Cloth

Just an FYI- Moms Boardwalk is going back to Hyena cart this week









See.....
http://hyenacart.com/onestore.php?vid=160&category=2


----------



## BCmamaof6

:
(Although I'm REALLY supposed to be on the wagon...DD is PLed -except at night- and we are officially NOT TTC right now







)
Can't help looking though...and for the perfect NB stash item I'd be tempted LOL
Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## ShadowMom

Bumping this


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl

How about http://www.necessitae.com/. They will be stocking the 15th and 30th of each month and their first stocking is this friday.


----------



## imgr8ful

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momto2boysNagirl*
How about http://www.necessitae.com/. They will be stocking the 15th and 30th of each month and their first stocking is this friday.

ooh, i'm excited about that one!


----------



## ShadowMom

:d


----------



## Diaper Snob

Quote:

How about http://www.necessitae.com/. They will be stocking the 15th and 30th of each month and their first stocking is this friday.
ohno all my favorites in one spot. I cant wait!


----------



## Lilangels

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## mommytojam

Thanks for all the links! Oh, what exactly is a congo?


----------



## mother culture

Yeah Sticky! I feel enlightened!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys

The Mommy Marketplace is now on HC, I think they stock on Wednesdays


----------



## organicmommy

BUmping to keep it close to the top!!!


----------



## Lilangels

Can we make this a sticky?


----------



## octobersweethearts

Bumping this again because I've come back here like 7 times to check it!









Somebody sticky this thing already! :LOL


----------



## thepoet

oh man, why do I always have to be broke when the best stuff stocks!


----------



## ma_Donna

Hyena cart stocking calendar
http://hyenacart.com/calendar.php
Should keep you busy every day!

One of my favorite group stockings
www.middayfaire.com


----------



## Diaper Snob

www.necessitae.com just stocked again.


----------



## 3JKids

Is this a congo? I saw the banner above, and I *think* it looks like one... www.wahmisland.com . They are at least a group of WAHMs... Does it count?


----------



## knittingmomma

http://www.naturalwaldorftoys.com Is a group of WAHMs offering hand crafted waldorf inspired toys.

Warm wishes,
Tonya


----------



## Sustainer

http://hyenacart.com/CreationsBoutique

http://hyenacart.com/HonuGear Wednesdays at 7AM

http://hyenacart.com/PaintedRainbow


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy

http://www.knittedsandfitteds.com/allstores.php Previews there items at 10 pm est on Thursdays now.


----------



## amelissam

Universal Mama- adding a seperate stocking for organics and recycleds on the 10th of each month


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys

Natural Baby Village is a new congo stocking on the 26th


----------



## Ms.Doula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3 Little Monkeys*
Natural Baby Village is a new congo stocking on the 26th









NICE!!!


----------



## artemis33

http://hyenacart.com/TheLeafShoppe/ just opened and stocked! They have some beautiful things!!


----------



## Ms.Doula

oooohhhh!!! Such AWESOME stuff!! (& I see 2 of the WAHMs are 'friends' of mine too!)







But allas, all the things we like & could use are already SOLD OUT!!


----------



## gr8tfulmom

http://www.hyenacart.com/theleafshoppe The Leaf Shoppe stocked this week, I got a really cool diaper and some gorgeous playsilks, check 'em out!


----------



## peekyboo

Diva Designs - stocking Wednesdays at noon - diaper stuff and much more!

http://hyenacart.com/DivaDesigns/


----------



## cuddlebugzlovey

Venus Vanguard-stocks once a month on the new moon

http://hyenacart.com/venusvanguard


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi

FEAST

laughing lion
appalachian baby
smokey mtn. apothecary
inky apron
muttaqin baby
happy hippy baby
totes n' togs
plumknit


----------



## art4babies

Yikes. You could spend all your days doing this.


----------



## gardenpoetry

Diaper Congo is now http://www.cornermarketartisans.com

Corner Market Artisans stocks on Fridays at Noon EST


----------



## momtophr

Buddha bellies stocks on Tuesdays. We are trying to get back on a more regular schedule


----------



## Amari's Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peekyboo* 
Diva Designs - stocking Wednesdays at noon - diaper stuff and much more!

http://hyenacart.com/DivaDesigns/

Noon pacific, 3:00 PM eastern.


----------



## adoptinmama

She Creates
Stocking at 4pm EST

http://hyenacart.com/shecreates/


----------



## musemor

Enchanted Realm stocks the second and fourth Wednesday of each month at 8 pm EST.


----------



## SugrMagMama

The Wading Pool Grand Opening Feb. 1st. 2008..

stocking every Fri!

www.hyenacart.com/thewadingpool


----------



## tinaroseb

The iCrave Congo stocks every 2nd and 4th Friday at noon.









http://hyenacart.com/iCrave/


----------



## mother culture

Come see Orchid Place http://www.hyenacart.com/orchidplace


----------



## milknsheep

The Whole SHEBang stocks 1st and 3rd Thursdays at 2pm









www.hyenacart.com/thewholeshebang


----------



## yankeeterrier

Misfit Moms stocks first and 3rd Tuesday at noon

www.hyenacart.com/misfitmoms


----------

